# Your worst fear



## Deutschherper (Aug 18, 2007)

I would probably choose heights as my worst fear.

Please don't just choose "other" and say that your worst fear is "jumping off a 10,000 foot cliff in a paper sack with starved human-eating dragons waiting for me at the bottom." These are things you might actually encounter in real life, and not in a weird movie.


----------



## Asa (Aug 18, 2007)

Closed spaces of course.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2007)

PUT FEAR OF MANTIS! LOL umm i say closed spaces to


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2007)

im scared of fear.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 18, 2007)

robo mantis,

I would have, but I had to delete several options so they would all fit  .

Sparky,

The fear of fear was an option, but it wasn't on for the same reason the fear of mantids wasn't an option.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2007)

Getting caught under a gas truck! That's the worst.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 18, 2007)

Whoa, sounds like you've had a lot of strange experiences.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2007)

OH YEA! that reminds me. In JROTC my friend got in a fight with a jeep during devilpups camp  . He actually lift it up a bit before he called for help.

It was kind of his fault for acting like a fool.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 18, 2007)

What's JROTC?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm afraid of wide, open spaces. I think that's agoraphobic...? Also, I'm deathly afraid of centipedes!!!



> What's JROTC?


Junior Reserved Officer Training Corp?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2007)

Ogiga are you in jrotc too?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

No, I'm not.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

Affraid by shark if I am swimming in the sea... Crazy fish, I prefer to have it in my plate :lol:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't eat any fish. I think they all taste awful  .


----------



## Djoul (Aug 21, 2007)

Ahaha I love that :lol: 

But shark... When I did wake boarding I am not very reassured... Maybe due to the movies with shark... :roll:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 21, 2007)

> Maybe due to the movies with shark... :roll:


Such as "Jaws"?


----------



## Precious (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm scared of Zombies.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 21, 2007)

Getting old.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 21, 2007)

> Such as "Jaws"?


never pronounce this name ^^

Yes such as Jaws


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2007)

im afraid of ghosts


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm Afraid of myself :shock: :lol:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 23, 2007)

> I'm Afraid of myself :shock: :lol:


What are you afraid of yourself doing? Or is it this fear you can't explain?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 23, 2007)

lol i was joking but since you asked  I'm afraid of my beastlyness! lol jk


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 23, 2007)

> lol i was joking but since you asked  I'm afraid of my beastlyness! lol jk


Some people are afraid of themselves.

:lol: your beastlyness! :lol: I love words like that :lol: . 8) Beastlyness 8) .


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 23, 2007)

All those people who can't drive but think they can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Also, I'm deathly afraid of centipedes!!!


Ya know out of the 1000s of critters we have they are the only ones that REALLY creep me out! but the people on the freeway are scarier!


----------



## timp (Aug 23, 2007)

I was asked about my phobias in a job interview today. I said earwigs, they're just horrible looking things


----------



## Precious (Aug 23, 2007)

I flippin' hate earwigs. :x


----------



## skinzfan72 (Sep 5, 2007)

I chose other for suffocation. I prolly coulda used water for drowning but it is the wholething of not being able to breath. Some day my fear will catch up to me. A pack n half of nails a day I will run outta air some day :shock: &lt;-- My eyes while I'm turning blue :roll:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

Other... Having to go through another case similar to my moms...           

Edit(p.s.) See utter tears


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

Needles! I go insane when I see a needle...


----------

